

Study: iOS Apps Crash More Frequently Than Android Apps - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/02/03/ios-android-crash/

======
AznHisoka
I haven't developed much for Android but when I get a bug/fault in an iOS app,
the stack trace is cryptic as heck. When it shows me what line is causing the
issue, it goes to main.m, which is unhelpful to say the least. Is is the same
for Android development?

